
Show HN: Viwi – You're more than a sheet of paper - dfmarulanda
https://myviwi.com
======
ccmoralesj
I think that the 'Early Access' button disappears when I try to watch the
promotional video, so I missed subscription

~~~
dfmarulanda
Thanks! We'll fix that.

------
ssebtian
Great video. I think video resumé it's actually better than a CV.

~~~
dfmarulanda
Thanks!

------
aaristim
I think this has potential!

------
sotaan
very nice! #Beatslaha

